# Locking Out Unwanted Users on My Wifi ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........I just had a new wifi connection set up in my RV ! There is a 20 space RV park across the paved road from my trailer . I'm using Win 7 , so how can I tell if someone has logged on to my wifi connection ? I've looked at the Inet part on homegroups in Win 7 . It says I can share files and other items who are listed on my home group . Does this mean that someone can log onto my wifi without my permission ? It also says I can set up a password for file sharing of info for my homegroup , but it does NOT tell me IF any other computer can access my homegroup . Please explain , thanks , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use a Cisco Linksys router so your router might be organized differently, but the idea will be the same. Here's how I see a list of current users.

*Status-->Local Network-->DHCP Clients Table
*
To setup a password for access, this is what I do.

*Wireless-->Wireless Security*

Select WEP for good security with a short password, or select WPA for a longer but strong password. You'll probably be fine with WEP.

You can share resources (files & printers) with other users on the network using Microsoft networking. Google for "Windows file sharing" to get detailed instructions. You can require password protection to access your resources if you wish. Online Windows networking tutorials should cover that.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Set up a password (and keep it in a safe place)


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

What you're looking at in Windows 7 is for sharing files & printers with other users on your network. It has nothing to do with your wifi, except that someone connected to your wifi is, of course, on your network.

If your main concern is not letting others see stuff on your computer, just turn off file sharing in Windows 7. If you really want to make sure no one can use your wifi without your knowledge, turn on wireless security in your router so no one can connect without the password.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So true none of the file sharing things should be open. And setting a Wifi password stops someone from USING your WiFi Connection. But it file sharing, Print sharing, all should be turned off so they can't get in, and set a password for your WiFi connection.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

File sharing can be used in a good way, if you have a KNOWN and TRUSTED Computer tech. That person can access your computer for diagnostic testing. And fix problems. But your WiFi connection has nothing to do with that. In that way you have to open up file sharing.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

backwoodsman7 said:


> What you're looking at in Windows 7 is for sharing files & printers with other users on your network. It has nothing to do with your wifi, except that someone connected to your wifi is, of course, on your network.
> 
> If your main concern is not letting others see stuff on your computer, just turn off file sharing in Windows 7. If you really want to make sure no one can use your wifi without your knowledge, turn on wireless security in your router so no one can connect without the password.


 ...........OK , now we're getting somewhere ! I , don't have a router......because the outdoor wifi antenna plugs directly into my computer ! This computer has my printer attached that I print anything off the internet with . I never had to do any thing so the printer would work . 
In fact I just printed off a full page of posts to this thread without any trouble . 
...........When I read the intro to the Home group , it sounded like it assigns a password automatically , but Maybe I have to activitate that password so it will prevent any other users from logging onto my wifi connection . 
............So , should I purchase a router and place it between the incoming wifi connection and my computer..........to act as a 'Gate' guard ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fordy said:


> I , don't have a router......because the outdoor wifi antenna plugs directly into my computer !


Oh... Well then you don't have wifi, and you don't have a network, and no one else can get into your internet connection, or into your computer via your (nonexistent) network.

What you have, apparently, is "wireless internet". All that means is, it gets to your house wirelessly. To have wifi, you'd need a wireless router, but it sounds like what you already have does what you need done. So you're all set.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Depending on how your service is setup, it's possible that other wireless customers will be in the same subnet as you. So it's still a good idea to disable Windows networking if you aren't using it.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Depending on how your service is setup, it's possible that other wireless customers will be in the same subnet as you. So it's still a good idea to disable Windows networking if you aren't using it.


 ...........The wifi tower , 140 feet , is about 800 feet in a vacant field behind my trailer . AT&T has DSL lines all over out in this UNincorporated area but the property owner already has a DSL connection . So ATT won't install more than one DSL line per address . They wanted 50 a month , I'm paying 29.95 . I spent atleast 2 hours on the phone with ATT with some rice queen trying to explain the set up.........NO luck . She was in Thailand of all places :yawn: . They must've put me on hold for 50% of the time .......I just hung up and fixed a sandwich and coffee........I'm too old to be put on hold .lol , fordy


----------



## RoBlaine (Mar 24, 2015)

You need to secure your wifi with a password, but first you need to disable wifi password sharing if you're using Win-10. Ain't Microsoft wonderful?
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2943752/wifi-passwordsharing-feature-in-windows-10-raises-security-concerns.html
Somewhere in your router's or modem's paperwork you should find how to access the machine's settings through a browser.


----------

